# Rewriting/editorial services



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm looking for someone to rewrite my website to make it clearer & more user friendly.

Can anyone recommend anyone?

:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

No one?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I know someone who does them. I'll PM you our web address and see what you think. No idea how much he charges as he's a good mate of my dad's so did a deal on ours


----------

